
California’s New Problem - Too Much Money - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/26/us/californias-new-problem-too-much-money.html?hp
======
adventured
Too much money isn't an actual problem when you have the massive pile of debt
that California does. The only thing California actually has is a discipline
problem: they need to be responsible and put any surplus funds toward the
debt.

A person has $100k in debt, a modest income, and they inherit $20,000... it'd
be like claiming that person has too much money.

